# Περιστέρια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Βρέθηκε Περιστέρι.

## stam72

Μένω Μεταμόρφωση, 

εδώ και δύο μέρες, στην ταράτσα μου όπου έχω την κλούβα μου με τα παπαγαλάκια, έχει έρθει ένα περιστέρι "μάλλον βούτα???) (φέρει δακτυλίδια και στα δύο πόδια). Είναι ήμερο αφού κάθεται να το πιάσω, αν το έχει χάσει κάποιος ή αν κάποιος ασχολείται με το είδος ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου.  

Ευχαριστώ,

Σταμάτης

----------


## xarhs

μπραβο φιλε για την πραξη...!!!!!!

----------


## pedrogall

Μηπως στο δακτυλιδι γραφει καποιο ονομα , και τηλεφωνο ;

----------


## stam72

έχει δύο πλαστικά δαχτυλίδια, ένα κίτρινο και ένα μαύρο, αλλά δεν έχουν κανένα στοιχείο ή τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας.

----------

